# Radon Sattel



## DannyCalifornia (20. Mai 2012)

Hey,
weiß jemand, welcher Sattel genau der "Radon by Velo" ist? Also ob ich den auch einzeln so her kriege? Evtl. auch ohne Radon "Werbung" drauf?

Als ich gestern mal wieder da drauf saß, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der mir deutlich bequemer ist als der meines Ghosts. Allerdings passt er zum einen farblich nich ans Bike und zum andern wird das HT verkauft und da kann ich meinen neuen Sattel schlecht drauf machen, weil das halt auch überhaupt ned passt ^^

Isses vielleicht der hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1166/a8985/toplite-titan-sattel.html?mfid=517


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Mai 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1167/a51644/road-vl-1125-sattel-weiss.html?mfid=52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Mai 2012)

Hm und direkt von Velo? Also ohne Radon Werbung? Oder wenigstens schwarz..? ^^


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (21. Mai 2012)

Issn totaler Billigsattel; Oem eben!
Wiegt etwa 500 Gramm

DEN würde ich mir ja nicht holen wollen...
Ich habe hier noch 2 davon liegen; habe ich als erstes abgeschraubt an den 2 Radons....
Slle Italia slr xp, gleich mal locker um die 150-200 Gramm gespart!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Mai 2012)

Naja, des Gewicht ist mir da nicht so wichtig. Aber ich hab ihn jetzt zwangsweise grade drauf, weil mir die Sattelstütze verreckt ist und ich dann komplett umgebaut hab (also Stütze mit Sattel) und hab dabei gemerkt, dass er mir deutlich bequemer ist, als der andere.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Mai 2012)

http://www.velosaddles.com/en/brands/senso/senso/product/miles-1125-b.html

Der hier wird es wohl sein. Halt nur mit CrMo Rails.

@OOOOO: 500 Gramm ist Bullshit. Das teil wiegt keine 250 und somit sparst du mit nem SLR XP der ca. das 4-5fache kostet ca. 50-70Gramm.


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (21. Mai 2012)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> http://www.velosaddles.com/en/brands/senso/senso/product/miles-1125-b.html
> 
> Der hier wird es wohl sein. Halt nur mit CrMo Rails.
> 
> @OOOOO: 500 Gramm ist Bullshit. Das teil wiegt keine 250 und somit sparst du mit nem SLR XP der ca. das 4-5fache kostet ca. 50-70Gramm.


 

Bullshit schreibt hier ein anderer!

Der sattel wiegt real um die 380 Gramm!
(eben nachgewogen, ich habe ja 2 liegen...) und ein selle italia slr wiegt entweder 130 oder 180 Gramm, je nach Ausführung(steht dann auch noch dick drauf.....Oh, Mannomann!)

Also spart man mit nem Selle, den es oft bei Ebay für um die 70 Euro gibt, 380-130=250 Gramm!!

Oh, mannoman!
Ps, wenns KOMFORTABEL sein soll, Google mal Rose Komfort Sattel!
Der wiegt auch so um die 360 Gramm, aber der ist(im gegensatz zu den billigst Oem Sattel Velo...) RICHTIG bequem(also, WENN Du mal so um die 100 Km fahren wolltest....)


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Mai 2012)

Echt belustigend wie hier wieder um ein paar Gramm gefeilscht wird. 

Mal ehrlich, das meiste Gewichtspotenzial liegt beim Fahrer. Hier wegen 200gr rummachen, aber ne 5kg Wampe auf´s Rad wuchten.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. Mai 2012)

Wie ich übrigens festgestellt hab, ist mein Ghost Sattel auch von Velo und der ähnelt dem Miles 1125B sehr viel mehr als mein Radon Sattel vom letzten Jahr. Irgendwie sehen die auf der Velo Homepage alle nicht so wirklich aus, wie der Radon vom letzten Jahr...

Der Rose jedoch könnte evtl. ne Möglichkeit sein, vielleicht sollt ich den tatsächlich mal bestellen und testen. 

Is irgendwie blöd, wenn man keine Ahnung von Sätteln hat ^^


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (22. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Echt belustigend wie hier wieder um ein paar Gramm gefeilscht wird.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, das meiste Gewichtspotenzial liegt beim Fahrer. Hier wegen 200gr rummachen, aber ne 5kg Wampe auf´s Rad wuchten.


 

Das stimmt!!
ICH wiege nach Formel Körpergewicht= Körperlänge -100, -10%!
Eben Idealgewicht!

Da muss man auch nicht immer am Radgewicht rumsägen....was ich dennoch manchmal tue.
Aber viele haben die totale Fettwampe, und nicht 5, sondern 10-30 Kg zuviel, und freuen sich über Leichtbau von 200 Gramm ( AM RAD!!!!)...


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (22. Mai 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Wie ich übrigens festgestellt hab, ist mein Ghost Sattel auch von Velo und der ähnelt dem Miles 1125B sehr viel mehr als mein Radon Sattel vom letzten Jahr. Irgendwie sehen die auf der Velo Homepage alle nicht so wirklich aus, wie der Radon vom letzten Jahr...
> 
> Der Rose jedoch könnte evtl. ne Möglichkeit sein, vielleicht sollt ich den tatsächlich mal bestellen und testen.
> 
> Is irgendwie blöd, wenn man keine Ahnung von Sätteln hat ^^


 

Na siehste, Danny, erst haste mich mal doof angemacht, nun habe ich dir ne jute Info jegeben!

So ist das manchmal...
Sei also immer recht nett; wenn der sattel gefällt, sag vielleicht mal leise "danke" zu mir!

Der Komfortsattel von Rose ist suuuuuperbequem, ich liebe den.
Ist halt auch nicht leicht, aber ist top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (23. Mai 2012)

Der Sattel soll aber nicht nur leicht sein, sondern auch zum Hintern
passen. Mag ja sein das der Rose-Sattel für Dich suuuuuperbequem
ist. Das muss er aber zwangsläufig nicht für andere Popos sein.


----------



## DerJoe (23. Mai 2012)

Aber Rose produziert den Sattel auch nicht selbst, sondern lassen nur ihr Logo draufdrucken.
Der Grossteil der OEM-Sättel kommen von Velo oder DDK. Das sagt jetzt erstmal nichts über die Qualität des Sattels aus. Velo produziert z.B. die SQ Lab Sättel aber auch viele auf Baumarkträdern, DDK produziert u.a. Selle SMP, aber auch die 7,99 Sättel für Monz, die es zuletzt bei Lidl gab. 

Wenn du in Deutschland günstig Velo-Sättel suchst, schau mal bei XLC vorbei. Da sind die oftmals günstiger als direkt von Velo. XLC gehört zur Winora Group, zu denen z.B. auch Haibike gehört.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. Mai 2012)

Da hast du schon Recht, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich dich da deshalb doof angemacht hab, weil ichs halt auch echt daneben fand und nach wie vor finde, wie du den Besitzer des Slide Ed angegangen hast. Und dann kam da halt noch dazu, dass dein Anmeldedatum nicht allzu lange in der Vergangenheit lag und ich daher von nem Fake-Acc ausgegangen bin. 

Aber des ganze heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass ich Dir jetzt auf ewig böse sein muss oder alles was du sagst in Frage stellen muss


----------



## buffaloyann (23. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> Issn totaler Billigsattel; Oem eben!
> Wiegt etwa 500 Gramm
> 
> DEN würde ich mir ja nicht holen wollen...
> ...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. Mai 2012)

@OOOOOOOO:

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ne neue Waage kaufen. Die betrügt dich um glatte 100 Gramm!


----------



## dawncore (10. August 2012)

hat jemand einen über? Ich suche dringenst einen Radon Lite by Velo, wie er z.B. beim Skeen Carbon verbaut ist.
/e² haette hier einen Selle Italia SLR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neumo (10. August 2012)

hab hier einen, kannste haben!

...in dem Zusammenhang hab ich aber leider festgestellt, dass meine Küchenwaage kaputt ist. Die zeigt bei dem Sattel nur runde 250 Gramm an... Da muss dann wohl mal ne neue her!

Henrik


----------



## dawncore (10. August 2012)

Ist das jetzt weitergesponnene Ironie? Der Race Lite wird niemals 380g, gar 500g wiegen, und keinerlei Waage ist hier von wem kaputt. Wohlgemerkt hat Radon verschiedene, ich spreche von dem relativ dünnen und schnittigen vom z.B. wiegsagt dem Skeen Carbon.

Sind mit Sicherheit 250g, wie die Waagen (mehrfach) zeigten. 
Neumo dir schreib ich gleich eine PN


----------



## neumo (10. August 2012)

@ ironie: Sagen wir mal so, die Waage müsste jetzt seeeeehr kurzfristig kaputtgegangen sein...


----------

